# Are their tails normal for a purebred?



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

The breeder said they are full breed and showed me the mom on site and showed me their father on his phone (only a head picture) . First time owning this breed but with all the research I've done I think their tail is kind of short to be full blood. I'm posting the mom and dad too maybe they are a certain type of gsd. Puppies are currently 13 weeks.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Puppies have a shorter, finer, and an often fluffier coat when young. These puppies look "normal" to me for GSD puppies. Do you have reason to doubt the breeder?


----------



## Kari01 (Sep 7, 2018)

Is it just me or are the puppies vastly different in size? Are they the same age? That's a little strange. I assume you have already purchased them both? They look like GSD's, but are they even from the same litter? Have you taken them to a vet yet?


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> Puppies have a shorter, finer, and an often fluffier coat when young. These puppies look "normal" to me for GSD puppies. Do you have reason to doubt the breeder?


No, I don't (that was a good question to reflect on btw). Thank you for helping me.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Kari01 said:


> Is it just me or are the puppies vastly different in size? Are they the same age? That's a little strange. I assume you have already purchased them both? They look like GSD's, but are they even from the same litter? Have you taken them to a vet yet?


No, you are right. He doubles her in size. She was the runt and he was the pick of the litter because of his size and good looks.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

The female pup appears to be sable.... a color that is genetically impossible to produce between the two adults pictured.

The tails look fine but i think they’re getting over on you in more ways than one.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Fodder said:


> The female pup appears to be sable.... a color that is genetically impossible to produce between the two adults pictured.
> 
> The tails look fine but i think they’re getting over on you in more ways than one.


Interesting. They act quite alike though and they sleep so close to each other sometimes on top of each other. And seem to love one another greatly. They had another litter mate even lighter than her. Heres an image. I have the 2 cuddling in the corner.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Hmm, seems like some shenanigans could have gone on here.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

What do you think happened?


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Well, as insinuated above, they may not be from the same litter, or it is possible that two fathers got the female pregnant or that the mom isn't even the mother of either. Their size just seems really far apart to be siblings.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Fodder said:


> The female pup appears to be sable.... a color that is genetically impossible to produce between the two adults pictured.
> 
> The tails look fine but i think they’re getting over on you in more ways than one.


Btw why do you think they are getting over me ?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

First off cute pups. But there is not much chance that you didn't get taken. Those pups are not the same age. I would bet money. 
And barring pattern sable? Those dogs did not produce that female.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> First off cute pups. But there is not much chance that you didn't get taken. Those pups are not the same age. I would bet money.
> And barring pattern sable? Those dogs did not produce that female.


Thank you. Very interesting. Now I'm starting to think something's a foot. Because multiple people including yourself have said something similar I will make a new thread on the matter.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Wow so


Petra's Dad said:


> Well, as insinuated above, they may not be from the same litter, or it is possible that two fathers got the female pregnant or that the mom isn't even the mother of either. Their size just seems really far apart to be siblings.


Interesting


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 7, 2020)

The boy is alot older then the female.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Cathyb said:


> The boy is alot older then the female.


Yea, the breeder probably tricked me. It's so hard to believe that they would do that though.


----------



## Scoobdue2 (Dec 3, 2019)

tail looks perfect for age


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

@GSDJOURNEYMAN, is your profile picture before the large pup was lost?


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Scoobdue2 said:


> tail looks perfect for age


Ok thank you. I appreciate it


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Petra's Dad said:


> @GSDJOURNEYMAN, is your profile picture before the large pup was lost?


No, I took it 2 days ago. That's my new dog. It's strange because they are both 5 months old.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

This story Keeps getting stranger and more creepy.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> This story Keeps getting stranger and more creepy.


Why are you picking on me?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

They are having trouble keeping up with your story. It’s confusing. Do I have it right? You had two littermates that looked like different ages. One ran away. You got another puppy the same age as the remaining one but they still look like very different sizes and ages. It may make sense to you but I’m lost. Maybe you can summarize it from the beginning again for us.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

GSDJOURNEYMAN said:


> No, I took it 2 days ago. That's my new dog. It's strange because they are both 5 months old.


Ok. That cannot be correct. The smaller pup in that pic is not 5 months and the bigger pup are you saying is now a THIRD pup? Brought into a Parvo infected area? Why would you do that?


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Ok. That cannot be correct. The smaller pup in that pic is not 5 months and the bigger pup are you saying is now a THIRD pup? Brought into a Parvo infected area? Why would you do that?


I got him from a recommend breeder and fully vaccinated and dewormed. I've had him for 15 days now. We did a major cleanse here. Yes, I think the first breeder might have deceived me when I got that first pup unfortunately.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> They are having trouble keeping up with your story. It’s confusing. Do I have it right? You had two littermates that looked like different ages. One ran away. You got another puppy the same age as the remaining one but they still look like very different sizes and ages. It may make sense to you but I’m lost. Maybe you can summarize it from the beginning again for us.


Yes! I really appreciate you. You seem to have a level head. I would gladly start from the beginning and answer any questions of anything I might leave out for the sake of summarizing. I'm off to work right now but sometime today I'll have time to get back on my phone and I'll do this ok. Thank you so much for trying to understand. Have a good day.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

GSDJOURNEYMAN said:


> Yes! I really appreciate you. You seem to have a level head. I would gladly start from the beginning and answer any questions of anything I might leave out for the sake of summarizing. I'm off to work right now but sometime today I'll have time to get back on my phone and I'll do this ok. Thank you so much for trying to understand. Have a good day.


Btw I'm not throwing shots at anyone when I say you seem to have a level head. I understand that some people are confuse. So I will try my best to clear things up for you later. I just got to work so I need to go to roll call but I should be on later.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Parvo is not that easy to clean. The vaccine is only effective against the most common strains. ANY vet would advise against another puppy with known parvo on the premises. NO decent breeder would allow a pup to go to this household.
Not buying any of this.
Syntax indicates English is not the first language so possibly there are translation/comprehension issues? But I remain unconvinced.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Parvo is not that easy to clean. The vaccine is only effective against the most common strains. ANY vet would advise against another puppy with known parvo on the premises. NO decent breeder would allow a pup to go to this household.
> Not buying any of this.
> Syntax indicates English is not the first language so possibly there are translation/comprehension issues? But I remain unconvinced.


Well the breeder was fully aware of my situation. I asked him about it over the phone. Might be the way I talk, like my L.A. accent. Because I'm 3rd generation American and second generation military. So not sure what other language I would've spoken first. I'm starting to be ok with you and anybody else not buying it. I'm starting to think it's a waste of my time trying to convince you guys of the truth. I say this very respectfully. I'm willing to tell everything and answer question to fill in the gaps I might have left out for those who are willing to give me the benefit of the doubt and might actually believe. But if someone is just going to keep saying no my truth and what really happen didn't happen. Then I would live it at that. And as much as I love this page and still spend a good chunk of my free time just reading and learning, I would rather be at peace and not have to worry about people bashing me. And I know there are some understanding folks out there that either get it or know that I need to say more.


----------



## GSDJOURNEYMAN (Jan 11, 2020)

GSDJOURNEYMAN said:


> Yes! I really appreciate you. You seem to have a level head. I would gladly start from the beginning and answer any questions of anything I might leave out for the sake of summarizing. I'm off to work right now but sometime today I'll have time to get back on my phone and I'll do this ok. Thank you so much for trying to understand. Have a good day.


Ok I am home and in bed now. Had a long day, I had to stay on duty longer today so i got home and really just wanted to go to sleep but I'm a man who wants to always keep his word so I will start over from the very beginning as I said I would.

Ok I bought 2 gsd puppies from a breeder. He has 2 males and 1 female. So I got one of each gender. Brought them home and they were either shy or scared. The breeder showed me their mom in person and their dad through a picture. He told me they were 3 months old and had their first shot. I bought them Jan. 8th (I'm looking at my text) and on Jan. 12th I texted him saying that the boy dog hadn't eating for a couple of days. So that means that I only had him for 5 days 8th-13th and only ate for the first 2 days. Never really got to bond with him so he was still distant as was she at the time. I was going to take him the vet that monday (13th) after work when I got a call from my mom while I was at work saying that he was missing. So I rushed home and helped her look for hours even during a storm until nightfall. To this day we are not sure what happened. We have a lot of hawks here, so my mom still thinks that a hawk to him. I think he knew he was going to die so he wondered off to die alone (as I've seen in animal documentaries). So we bleached our whole house, porch, and let the sun clean the grass. Meanwhile I am bounding well with the female. But she is really sad because she no longer has someone to cuddle and play doggy like with her. As you can see by the first picture she really likes to cuddle. And I too want a male dog to be around the house. So Jan 25th I get a hold of a breeder who has sable gsd and makes a beautiful match with my female. Unfortunately he ended up passing away only 9 days later on the 3rd of February. Keep in mind that both me and my mom are very very sad and I think that because what I have chosen to do with my life you can tell that I care about people, animals, and of course country on a deeper level. So all this is very saddening. My mom like a lot of you was wondering why I would want to get another dog with this happening. I just have a love for dogs and want my dogs happy all the time so I believe in giving them another dog to be together with all the time is better and plus 2 dogs is better and stronger than one, so that's why I was very persistent or stubborn in having 2 dogs here. So I cleaned thoroughly again and decided to get an older dog that was fully vaccinated and would be strong enough to survive just incase I missed a spot. So on the 4th of feb I made contact with a breeder that was recommended to me by someone who owns a gsd page on fb, and told him my situation and he said he had a dog for me, so I went to pick him up and 15 days later they are both super happy. I sometimes get on my phone to see them playing (they seem to play all day) all over the yard on my cameras. 

Please if I missed something let me k ow so I can fill it in and don't just assume this is made up because I might have left something out. I understand why that was said in the pass, remember though, before I was summarizing to get the point across, I never thought people were going to take it for the full story with a lot of holes. Kind of like a detective skims over a letter/page to get the gist of it. Or us in the military only use key words or abbreviations to get the word out as quickly as possible.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...and on that note, I’m making the decision to close this thread.


----------

